# How to reconfigure DNS



## mike_electron (Apr 17, 2008)

I want to reconfigure DNS. please help


----------



## TheDude5555 (Aug 26, 2006)

You need to change the DNS settings


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

What do you want to reconfigure in the DNS Server?


----------

